# Beretta 686 E Sporting



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I finally got my new Beretta and I'm looking for some extended screw in chokes for shooting sporting clays. I'm just curious what your opinions are regarding ported chokes or not, Briley vs. other brands, etc. Sporting clay leagues aren't too far away!!  :lol:

Thanks

Chad


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

stick with brileys nonported extended tubes. the ported ones do not offer much advantage and are louder for onlookers and foul up more with wad plastic faster with lots of shooting. For the money and performance you can't find a better tube.


----------

